# Recommendations



## 1972GTOWW5 (Oct 6, 2017)

I have a 72 ww5; I want to have the differential restored; it has an original 12 bolt. Doing a mild concours restoration. Recommendations? (Lower 48 only, please).


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

pm sent


----------

